# Clarke 1K Suitcase Inverter Generator £288 - Pure Sine Wave?



## GetDuffed

Saw one of these at Machine Mart it looked ok. Glarke IG 1Kw 4 stroke, it is just abit bigger than a Honda 10i and at 15 kilo is 2 kilo heavier, the write up says Pure Sine Wave and 58dBA at 7M which if true is the same as the Honda and is considerably cheaper, has anyone got one/ seen one running or heard any reports about them


----------



## Broom

Hi GetDuffed

I don't think 'Pure Sine Wave' is the same as 'Invertor Type' you get what you pay for.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## GetDuffed

Hi Broom, sorry I should have put "Inverter/Generator", just going off what it says in the magazine write up it - "Pure sine wave output" and "can be used on sensitive equipement such as computers and laptops." Dose'nt say who made the 4 stroke engine though (maybe old Kippor stock) - just wondered if anyone had got one - you never know, it maybe a good one without paying Honda prices, a little competition can't be a bad thing
Regards Mick


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Kipor 1000 could also be worth a look @ £269.99

http://www.totalgardens.co.uk/Kipor-1000-IG-Silent-Camping-Generator-PS7602.html


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I am looking for a suitcase generator to convert to our is LPG, don't even want to pay the second hand price of Honda's, anyone got any ideas.

Sorry getduffed for a bit of a highjack but we could both benefit

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jezport

Pure Sinewave is the same as Inverter.
I have a Sterling sinewave inverter type of generater. Its a 1KW and cost less than the one you are looking at. It does everything it says on the box.

Costco have the bigger more expensive Honda 2KW genny on at the moment . I cant remember the price.


----------



## olley

Hi inverters come in two flavours, modified/quasi and pure sine wave, theirs not many pure at under £500.

olley


----------



## Jezport

olley said:


> Hi inverters come in two flavours, modified/quasi and pure sine wave, theirs not many pure at under £500.
> 
> olley


You are correct about the 2 types of inverter however I did not seen any modern quasi suitcase gennys whin I looked for mine.

The Sterling is a pure sinewave inverter and causes no lines etc on my TV

If the genny is advertised as pure sinewave it is an inverter style one.
But as pointed out by olly there is a possibility of a genny advertised as inverter style being a quasi inverter (not as good).


----------



## Jezport

The Clarke IG1000 is a pure sinewave inverter generator, the spec is here
Clarke IG1000 1Kva Generator


----------



## Alfa_Scud

*Another one*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Trent-1KVA-Digital-Inverter-Silent-Suitcase-Generator_W0QQitemZ320341333649QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Industrial_Tools_Generators_ET?hash=item320341333649&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Sorry for the long link, it won't hot link for some reason!
Looks remarkably similar with the same specs, but loads cheaper - what's the catch??

I'm tempted to get one actually, I'm not normally one for generators but if it means Mrs Alfa_Scud can dry her hair, it's gotta be worth thinking about 

_Edit, the link's not working for some reason :? Type in item number 320341333649into an Ebay search box!_


----------



## olley

Jezport said:


> If the genny is advertised as pure sinewave it is an inverter style one.
> But as pointed out by olly there is a possibility of a genny advertised as inverter style being a quasi inverter (not as good).





Jezport said:


> All AC generators are pure sine wave, for exactly the same reason your mains electric is, the difference with the inverter type is that it remains constant, with an ordinary generator as you load and unload it, it speeds up and slows down, as the cycles are dependant on the speed of the generator your cycles fluctuate.
> 
> Inverter types have DC generators which power a built-in inverter, which produce a constant cycles per second irrespective of the speed of the generator.
> 
> Olley


----------



## C7KEN

I have seen one of the Clarkes but under a different name. I think it will be a good unit as I have the smaller Clarke and its excellent. Possibly the best staring engine i've ever used. At Motocross meetings we use ours all the time to connect to the 240v inlet then the TV, Computer etc are all ran off 12v so no problems with power surges and electronics. Many of my friends have the same genny because its small cheap to buy on ebay although a little more weight than the Honda or Kipor. They can be bought for £50 SH.


----------



## brillopad

broom, i'm sure you can convert any genny to lpg, call edge technology in crew, on 01270509296 they converted my honda. dennis


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Many thanks for all your inputs, if anyone has or knows of a cheap LPG 1KVA Generator, please PM me.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jezport

brillopad said:


> broom, i'm sure you can convert any genny to lpg, call edge technology in crew, on 01270509296 they converted my honda. dennis


No you cant. The cheaper engines have softer valve seats and therefore even if you could convert them they would not last long


----------



## olley

Jezport said:


> No you cant. The cheaper engines have softer valve seats and therefore even if you could convert them they would not last long


I may be wrong but I understood that all engines that can run on unleaded petrol can also run on LPG, as they have to harden the valve seats to run on unleaded.

Olley


----------



## Jezport

olley said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you cant. The cheaper engines have softer valve seats and therefore even if you could convert them they would not last long
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I understood that all engines that can run on unleaded petrol can also run on LPG, as they have to harden the valve seats to run on unleaded.
> 
> Olley
Click to expand...

Thats not what I was told when I asked about converting a Kippor to LPG, they told me I would need the Honda as many of the cheaper engines are not suitable due to softer valve seats etc.


----------



## olley

Hi jezport sounds like I was given duff info then.  

Olley


----------



## Jezport

olley said:


> Hi jezport sounds like I was given duff info then.
> 
> Olley


Or I have been.

However it does make you think how good is an engine on a generator that is sold retail for around £200 compared to a Honda that retails at £500

I remember people who had gas conversions on some of the landrovers complaining of blown up engines. I can't remember why though.


----------



## tinkering

*gennys*

Ebay

No200307062670

No270344929725

No390030146646

If the manufacture of these Gennys, which are all the same basically, is not prepared to put their name on their products,I would never spend my money on one.

I still have a Sealey mig welder (20 years) and a Clarke 2 ton trolley jack (21years) so I can recommend their goods, I still have a Honda that I purchased in 1975 and its still works perfectly well, althought I now use one of the EU models for the MH.

Take care Les :wink: :wink:


----------



## GetDuffed

Thanks everybody for the reply's - have now looked at e-bay, they do look very similar, the Trent one at £190 is a lot cheaper for what looks like the same model in a different colour skin, could buy 3 of those for the cost of a Honda 
Mick


----------



## Alfa_Scud

I suppose really it depends how much use you're going to use the thing. It's in a similar vein to the old DeWalt / NuTool argument. They're both the same rating etc, but the bottom line is if you are reliant on the thing you pay the extra & get a Honda / DeWalt. 
If you're using it from time to time for an hour, just when it so happens you've no hookup or the leisure battery dies, then, as already mentioned you may as well save yourself a few quid & go for the cheaper option.

I still have a 12v Nutool drill from years ago, cost me next to nowt, but for occasional use at home it's fine - I doubt it would still be around if I was, say, a joiner & used it every day, but you gets what yer pays fer!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud

*Well I Got One!!*

Hiya all,

Well after this talk of gennys etc, I'd been considering one in a not at all important kind of way, then thought "what the hell" & had a look at one of the Trent ones, similar to *THIS* one.

I just got it to be honest, to allow Sandra to dry her hair & charge the phones on the occasion we were sans hook-up on a no facilities place. Managed to get one off Fleabay for £140-00 + £15-00 p&p.

Ordered on a Wednesday, arrived Friday. A very nice little piece of kit for the money, popped a bit of oil & fuel in & it started on the 4th pull. Powers San's hairdryer with no problem, & runs very smoothly & quietly, I'm actually quite surprised at how good it is for the money, it even has a smart throttle on it.

Fair enough it may not have the longevity of a Honda etc, but certainly first impressions are good. The seller is a company which sells all manner of gennys, so they must be happy with the quality for the cost.

If you're in doubt about buying one, then for the brass I'd go for it, just try not to annoy the locals by using it all the time


----------



## Broom

Hi Chris

We will have you rallying next. 

Are you well not heard from you lately 

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ianhc

HI guys, have had Kipor, Clarke and Honda generators. I can absolutely confirm that there is no comparison to the Honda unit. The quality of components used in the Honda is superb, the engine starts first time everytime even after months of non use.
The Kipor unit is plagued with problems ( try the google forums with the name Kipor ), overfuelling, non starting etc are VERY common.
The older EX1000 Honda is widely recognised as one of the best units ever made, Radio Hams ( with very sensitive equipment ) praise them and snap them up when available ( that really says something!!).
As normal....... YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!! Remember your Honda will hold its value for years to come , see ebay, other makes are £50ish , i wonder why!!. You dont see Tescos name or other cheap names on Hondas do you!!


----------



## karlb

for occasional use they are fantastic they fetch 50ish second hand beacuse they are only 199 new!!!


----------

